# Amp in protection mode



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

When downstairs last night to put in a movie and both my amps where off I have an XPR-2 and a XPA-5. The five cut on with no issues but the XPR-2 clicked on and then off. I tried to cut it on several times and the same thing happened. The XPR-2 run my two tower speakers and they where off as well. Once I unplugged my amp and plugged my speakers back in they powered on. I then unplugged the speakers took out all of the speaker wire and the xlr balanced outputs going to my amp. Once I cut the amp back on it started clicking really loudly. I have a separate 20 amp outlet that only runs the XPR-2. I haven't had any issues with this amp before and I'm not sure why it's tripping with nothing else hooked up to it. Really perplexed. There goes movie night

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have nothing hooked up to the amp and it still is not coming on it sounds like something failed inside the amp. Is there a possibility something fell inside the amp, anything spilt or dropped on it?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure nothing like that has happened.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would contact Emotiva, their customer service is very good.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I sent them an email this morning. Hopefully I will her something back soon.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have to try and ship it back tomorrow. This is gonna be painful


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well at least they are taking it back. Those things are HEAVY!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just shipped it via FedEx $109 to ship. My son helped me move it so it wasn't as bad as I thought. I had that it happened but I spent a lot for the amp and to ensure that it works is worth it. Being down for a while will be the problem.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> Just shipped it via FedEx $109 to ship. My son helped me move it so it wasn't as bad as I thought. I had that it happened but I spent a lot for the amp and to ensure that it works is worth it. Being down for a while will be the problem.


You could always buy some backup amplification just for emergencies! I have a two channel B&K amp you can have its only 125 watts IIRC. To bad to hear oh wait you won't be maybe a cheap avr to get by for now.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm gonna call my regular dealer to see if I can borrow something. You're right wish I had a little 2 channel to plug in that would make it perfect.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Amp is on its way back. I have to schedule a delivery because it's so heavy. They said it was an issue with the power cap. I hope to have it set back up soon.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Good to hear!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the amp in hand. I'll unbox it tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I almost cried when I plugged my amp and speakers back up! I'm so excited

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

